# Fliphost + CloudShards Dallas Network Upgrades



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 28, 2013)

This is just a quick post to announce that we have just added PCCW to our Dallas network. We have already noticed major improvements in throughput to various locations. This marks the first of many upgrades planned for 2014, stay tuned!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Dec 29, 2013)

do you mean at incero?


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> do you mean at incero?


At Query Foundry, our own Infomart Dallas data center. Old services at Incero will be moved over in due time. Some services have already been migrated, e.g. our SSD clients.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 29, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> At Query Foundry, our own Infomart Dallas data center. Old services at Incero will be moved over in due time. Some services have already been migrated, e.g. our SSD clients.


Aren't you guys with Cologix?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 29, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Aren't you guys with Cologix?


We are in a few locations


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 29, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Aren't you guys with Cologix?


We're in a few locations in Infomart. Cologix is one of them. So is Viawest.


----------

